# suggestion for encrypted file system on removable media



## fluca1978 (Nov 8, 2012)

Well, it should be simple: gbde or geli. The problem is that I would like to use the removable media (USB pen drive) also with other operating systems, mainly Linux and Windows. I was used to use _truecrypt_ but it is not the best at my opinion. Is there any other option I can use?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 8, 2012)

As far as I know you cannot use either gdbe or geli on Windows or Linux. So your only choice is truecrypt.


----------

